# Goldens in need



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Bumping up


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

They're so sweet. I love Pecan's name. Goes with his coloring. Aurora is beautiful too. Precious pups. I actually love all of their names. I hope the sweet babies are adopted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups are adorable, this group has some nice looking Goldens available for adoption.


----------

